# present tense or past tense?



## Weaver (Oct 20, 2012)

Which do you prefer to read, past tense or present tense?  Which do you prefer to write?

("It depends" is not an answer by itself.  What does it depend _on_?  Short story versus novel?  First person versus third?)

My own answer:  I dislike present-tense writing most of the time, and I do not use it myself.  I have seen it used to good effect for _short_ passages, such as the way Charles de Lint uses it in dream sequences and such, but for the entire story, especially a novel... No.  I will put up with it if something else about the story is very interesting to me, but I will enjoy the story a lot less because of the present-tense narration.


----------



## Guru Coyote (Oct 20, 2012)

II've found myself start off in present tense, third person several times while writing short fiction. It seems like part of my writer's voice at tomes. But I agree that past tense in general feels more natural to reading a story.

Present tense does add quite a different flavor to the narrative, it makes things very immediate. And yes for dream like sequences it is very effective. I have written a novella length story completely in present tense, and it turned out rather well. Maybe because most of it's plot is set in a dream-like Faerie realm. 

I have a 8k word short story that I had started in present tense and later switched to past tense, for which I am still trying to decide which tense to stick with in the final version.

Generally I tend towards using the present tense as tool of style, for effects. Any longer piece I might consider to submit for publication I think I'd stay with the good-old past tense. Readers are just used to it, and sometimes it's not my aim to change things  or be different


----------



## Steerpike (Oct 20, 2012)

You won't like this answer, because it does depend, for me, and on only one subjective factor - how well the author pulls it off. I'll write in present, or in past, first, second, third, or whatever. When I'm reading, I don't care about any of that stuff. I don't care if it is a novel, novella, or a short story, past or present are both perfectly acceptable to me, as is any point of view


----------



## Guru Coyote (Oct 20, 2012)

Steerpike said:


> I don't care if it is a novel, novella, or a short story, past or present are both perfectly acceptable to me, as is any point of view



Steerpike, do you get annoyed by people insisting "You need to have an opinion" too? I get that phrase a lot


----------



## Steerpike (Oct 20, 2012)

Guru Coyote said:


> Steerpike, do you get annoyed by people insisting "You need to have an opinion" too? I get that phrase a lot



Yes, I have heard that before. It's kind of funny. I DO have an opinion, as stated above. People get irritated that they appear to be more narrow-minded, by contrast, or that you don't share their opinion. That's what I often find


----------



## Leif Notae (Oct 20, 2012)

This is Quantum Viewing at its finest. When you gauge and judge something, you are not taking into account your own perceptions into play. What you like (past tense except in certain situations) is based off your history and experience with present tense format and any fear or hate you have of it. I, however, haven't experienced the same thing you have and if I read the same stories you did, I might not feel the same way.

So, in the Quantum theory, it does depend because it is up to the reader to decide. Arbitrary opinions and lockstep declarations can only be from a certain perspective.

To address your original question: It depends on what I am reading and how close I want to be to the characters in the main story. Mysteries are served better with past tense (some cases) while action is served with present tense (some cases).


----------



## Graylorne (Oct 20, 2012)

I prefer past tense for reading.

For writing, I think the scope of an epic fantasy series is too broad to use present tense effectively, with several main characters e.a.


----------



## Steerpike (Oct 20, 2012)

Graylorne said:


> I prefer past tense for reading.
> 
> For writing, I think the scope of an epic fantasy series is too broad to use present tense effectively, with several main characters e.a.



You aren't constrained to one, though. I've read books with present tense for one character and not others, or first person for one, or even second person for one.


----------



## Graylorne (Oct 20, 2012)

Technically it could. But in what structure, and how it would read needs some thought. With different characters in different locations, yes. But within one group would be strange. Perhaps if the mc is constantly thinking to himself. For a nonhuman being or an ESPer it would be an idea, though.


----------



## Penpilot (Oct 20, 2012)

Reading, past or present, doesn't matter. But it does take adjustment. Writing, I wrote in present tense for a while. It's hard to do because we tend to think mostly in past tense so I found it hard to be introspective in my writing. For me it was a crutch to shore up my bad writing. It gave it a false sense of immediacy and pace that really wasn't there. I write in past tense now. I find it lends easier to introspection, which is really important in my stories, and so far I haven't found that going back would make my stories any better. Present tense is useful in the right stories, but I guess just not mine.


----------



## TWErvin2 (Oct 21, 2012)

Many writers do not have the skill to write present tense. Often it comes off sounding almost play-by-play.

One should examine the reason for selecting the tense as much as they select the reason for the POV used. It should be based on the best way to relate the story to the reader--the best way the author can pull off successfully. Just as with tense, some writers are stronger with a particular POV. That doesn't mean that any author cannot employ a particular POV or tense, or both, but that it may require additional study, effort and revisions to get it right.


----------



## Sheriff Woody (Oct 21, 2012)

Past tense for novels because it's a story above all else, and the past tense gives the feeling that someone is telling me a story. 

For screenplays, however, I prefer present tense because a script becomes something visual - a movie - something that you will see happening in real-time.


----------



## Ireth (Oct 21, 2012)

I prefer past tense. I've experimented with writing present tense as well as reading it, and it wasn't as appealing to me as past. Sheriff Woody makes a good point about it.


----------



## BWFoster78 (Oct 21, 2012)

For some reason, I absolutely loathe present tense.  I've actually browsed a book in B&N, found the cover/blurb interesting, and put it back when I opened the book and discovered it was written in present tense.


----------



## Steerpike (Oct 22, 2012)

Some of the sentiments seem foreign to me. I don't grok the narrow-mindedness when it comes to something like literature. It's like saying the only thing you eat are cheeseburgers, or the only thing you listen to is rap. There are people who feel that way, I suppose, but I'd hope they are all quite young and likely to become a bit more broad-minded with time.


----------



## BWFoster78 (Oct 22, 2012)

Steerpike said:


> Some of the sentiments seem foreign to me. I don't grok the narrow-mindedness when it comes to something like literature. It's like saying the only thing you eat are cheeseburgers, or the only thing you listen to is rap. There are people who feel that way, I suppose, but I'd hope they are all quite young and likely to become a bit more broad-minded with time.



It's a buyer's market.  There are so many books out there.  Why read something you don't think you'll enjoy?  

I've never been one to try to force myself to enjoy something because other people do.


----------



## Steerpike (Oct 22, 2012)

BWFoster78 said:


> It's a buyer's market.  There are so many books out there.  Why read something you don't think you'll enjoy?
> 
> I've never been one to try to force myself to enjoy something because other people do.



I'm not saying you should, I'm just pointing out that the inability to enjoy something because of something like POV or tense seems entirely foreign to me. It's a strange way of looking at the world, or of looking at writing, at least to me. I don't understand the sentiment behind it, is all. But I'm just an unfrozen caveman. Your strange 'electric' lights and flying machines frighten me.


----------



## BWFoster78 (Oct 22, 2012)

Steerpike said:


> I'm not saying you should, I'm just pointing out that the inability to enjoy something because of something like POV or tense seems entirely foreign to me. It's a strange way of looking at the world, or of looking at writing, at least to me. I don't understand the sentiment behind it, is all. But I'm just an unfrozen caveman. Your strange 'electric' lights and flying machines frighten me.



I get you.  

I'm not sure I can even describe the reason.  Reading present tense to me is the equavalent of hearing nails on a chalkboard.  Something about it just grates somehow.  Again, I have no idea why.  Same thing with 2nd person.  Arghhh!  I just can't handle it.


----------

